
First multiuser hologram table [video] - supermdguy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjPWk0UhKDQ
======
hypothete
Looks like they track the position of shutter glasses in space, and have some
way of positioning the image per user as it gets projected through the
tabletop: [https://newatlas.com/hologram-tables-
euclideon/50868/#galler...](https://newatlas.com/hologram-tables-
euclideon/50868/#gallery) They must have a cap for the number of users because
of the glasses tracking.

